# Hurrah!  The little ones were saved!



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/10622034.stm

Yay for the saving of adorable things!  

Really, burgalars?  Going to go steal  puppies?  *sigh*


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

There's a huge black market for puppies, I hear.


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There's a huge black market for puppies, I hear.


 And I don't quite understand why...unless you are just going to use them in a puppy mill...Peeves me off


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

reian said:


> And I don't quite understand why...unless you are just going to use them in a puppy mill...Peeves me off


 
Actually, I was being sarcastic, but...


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Actually, I was being sarcastic, but...


DX...Now I feel like an idiot


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

I doubt they would have been used in puppy mills, they weren't purebred.  Beyond that I can't think of an even remotely sensible reason for them to steal those puppies.


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I doubt they would have been used in puppy mills, they weren't purebred.  Beyond that I can't think of an even remotely sensible reason for them to steal those puppies.


That was my thought....*wrinkles nose* I hate  not having answers...Anyone else have any idea?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 13, 2010)

reian said:


> That was my thought....*wrinkles nose* I hate  not having answers...Anyone else have any idea?


 
Ransom money.

I remember once hearing a true story about someone doing that on some comedy radio show. Some guy stole an old ladies cat and demanded a ransom, but she didn't have much money so he settled for a food blender instead.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Ransom money.
> 
> I remember once hearing a true story about someone doing that on some comedy radio show. Some guy stole an old ladies cat and demanded a ransom, but she didn't have much money so *he settled for a food blender instead*.


 
lol.  What a fucking dumb douchebag.  Did he get caught?


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Ransom money.
> 
> I remember once hearing a true story about someone doing that on some comedy radio show. Some guy stole an old ladies cat and demanded a ransom, but she didn't have much money so he settled for a food blender instead.


 I've heard of that...but didn't think it was real...and it isn't as if these were people's pets. They were stolen from a shelter


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There's a huge black market for puppies, I hear.


Puppy jerky


----------



## reian (Jul 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Puppy jerky


0_0 *dies*


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Puppy jerky


 
It's what Dick Cheney eats.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

This sounds like the plot of a disney movie


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 14, 2010)

reian said:


> I've heard of that...but didn't think it was real...and it isn't as if these were people's pets. They were stolen from a shelter





Tycho said:


> lol.  What a fucking dumb douchebag.  Did he get caught?


 

 I can't remember, probably though. This was around 2001-ish

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_Been_a_Bad_Week

I don't know if the episodes are still available anywhere. There were far funnier stories than that one though.


----------



## reian (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I can't remember, probably though. This was around 2001-ish
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_Been_a_Bad_Week
> 
> I don't know if the episodes are still available anywhere. There were far funnier stories than that one though.



I've seen some of that show forever ago!

And wasn't pointing out that it was funny...just that stupid people are doing stupid things and not getting away with it


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 14, 2010)

reian said:


> I've seen some of that show forever ago!
> 
> And wasn't pointing out that it was funny...just that stupid people are doing stupid things and not getting away with it


 
You've heard it in Americaland? Did you used to live in the UK or something, I didn't think it would be that widely known.


----------



## reian (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You've heard it in Americaland? Did you used to live in the UK or something, I didn't think it would be that widely known.


*looks down guiltily* I'm a bit of an Anglophile...I hunt these things out...I'm one of few

I did go to England for a few weeks in 2007...and when I'm done with school I want to move there...or just the UK in general


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 14, 2010)

reian said:


> *looks down guiltily* I'm a bit of an Anglophile...I hunt these things out...I'm one of few
> 
> I did go to England for a few weeks in 2007...and when I'm done with school I want to move there...or just the UK in general


 
Not sure why you'd want to move here, but uh... good luck with that.


----------



## reian (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Not sure why you'd want to move here, but uh... good luck with that.


I'm not a big fan of over here...idk...I love the ideas behind America...but we have kind of messed up the execution


----------

